# LEDWave Z-3 miniturbo vs. TL-3, P91, G&P 12V, Wolf Eyes/RICO



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 14, 2005)

Today I received a Z-3 Targeter, a 3-cell xenon light by LEDWave. The Z-3 sells on eBay for about $58; I bought mine from Island Security for less than that. 

My Z-3 appears to be a variant of G&P's little-known miniturbo, the 9S (part GP333). Similarities:

43mm plastic turbohead (non-adjustable)
removable plastic lens (about 38.9mm)--removable, but not replaceable, unless someone can tell us a source
high-pressure xenon 9V lamp assembly (part number GP366 or LEDWave L2) with a stippled reflector. G&P claims 175 lumens for its 9S; LEDWave claims 120 lumens for 60 minutes for the Z-3. More on this later.
same threading at the bottom of the body; able to use the same tailcaps and Surefire-compatible extenders (including G&P's own 1-cell extender).
I have found one important difference: LED claims that the Z-3 is hard-anodized. G&P makes no such claim.

In what must be considered a marketing blunder, the Z-3 Targeter is sold under the same name and model number, in two versions; you must look at the photo to see which one you are buying:

My version has an antiroll bezel and antiroll and oversize knurled tailcap.
The other version has the 9S's more conventionally rounded bezel and flush tailcap. It is probably simply a rebadged 9S.
I ordered the antiroll version because an eBay vendor used "tactical" in his title, leaving me to believe that its tailcap would be a clickie...and a true clickie at that, not the reverse clickie found on G&P's G60 and G90.

I was wrong. My tailcap is a twistie. The only way to achieve a momentary flash is to twist the cap ON, then back it off just enough that a slight press with your thumb will activate the beam. I've written to the eBay vendor, suggesting that he remove "tactical" from the title. It's worth noting that LEDWave does not call this a tactical light, though the company does boast that it fits U.S.-standard tactical rails.

I assume that the other version of the Z-3 has a twistie, as well. 

The Z-3 arrived in an impressive hard plastic case. The light has an substantial heft and a solid feel. Built on the upscale G&P T9 platform, it is better-built than my G&P G90, though the threadings lack the silky-smooth fit of a Wolf Eyes / Pila.

I loaded the Z-3 with a pair of AW 17500 protected cells, then did the same for my Streamlight TL-3. 

Guess what? The Z-3 gives the TL-3 a run for its money! Their beams are remarkably similar in throw and spill; the TL-3 is maybe 10 percent brighter but the Z-3's beam is whiter. With a ultraclear glass lens, the Z-3 might match or actually outthrow a TL-3. But I haven't seen a replacement lens that will fit it--a pity, given that the plastic lens pops right out.

The TL-3's beam is round and perfect; the Z-3's is somewhat more irregular in shape but, thanks to the reflector's orange-peel finish, free of artifacts. Sorry, I have no digital camera, and hence no beam shots to share.

Please note that these cells were used "as delivered"; I've never charged them, for I'm still waiting for my charger, which I ordered separately. I have no idea how fully charged they are. 

This review would be incomplete without a comparison with another S9 variant, Digilight USA's T9 with Digilight's optional miniturbo extender head. Like the LEDWave, the Digilight is hard-anodized. But it also offers amenities like a metal head, mineral glass lens, and a true tactical clickie switch. Such quality comes at a much higher higher cost: $75 for the T9 (standard-size head with glass lens) plus $37 for the miniturbo head (with another 9V, 175-lumen lamp).

I don't own a Digilight body, but I do own Digilight's 9V extender head. I ordered the head thinking it would fit a G&P G90 body. It does not. Nor does it fit my Z-3's body; it starts to thread on but doesn't thread sufficiently far to make contact with the nearest cell. Actually, the G90 body doesn't fit the Z-3 turbohead either; the body is too slim. The G90's reverse clickie tailcap fits the Z-3 but clicking it requires much more force when used on the Z-3. A Surefire P-series tailcap would be a better choice.

The G&P 1-cell extender cell fits the Z-3; extender and body look quite nice together. In fact, I'm keeping my extender on my Z-3, together with a dummy cell, in anticipation of adding a Surefire A14 half-cell extender with three 17500 cells and a 12V, 227-lumen lamp. A German vendor actually sells such a combination as a Z-4. Thanks to that Web page, I no longer need to buy a Digilight just to see if it will accept Surefire extenders; it will!

I tried fashioning a quick-and-dirty Z-4: I unscrewed the G&P--I mean, LEDWave--9V lamp from the Z-3's reflector, and replaced it with a Digilight 12V lamp. Then I added the G90 1-cell extender and filled it with a 3V 123A cell (together with the two 17500 cells). Result: The 12V lamp instaflashed. I can't figure out why, and this suggests that using three 17500 cells would be "pushing it."

Without cataloging all the combinations of good fit, poor fit, and no fit, I'l just warn you: Don't try to mix and match Digilight components with LEDWave or G&P components. At the head end, Digilight appears to use nonstandard threads, clearances, and dimensions. The Digilight product is clearly superior. Whether it's worth more than twice the price, I'll leave it for you to decide.

Verdict: If you're looking for a miniturbo xenon light, the LEDWave Z-3 is a worthy contender. Don't let the modest 120-lumen rating fool you: The Z-3 throws like a 175-lumen Streamlight TL-3. Like the TL-3, it's hot spot is much brighter than my 135-lumen Wolf Eyes 9MX--but then, Wolf Eyes lights are designed to throw a wall of light. 

In the end, though, I'm not sure why one would choose a Z-3 over the TL-3. Consider: The TL-3 is about 0.6 inch shorter; it has a Surefire-type momentary clickie, a glass lens, and a nifty pocket clip. It also weighs less, can be focused, and includes a low-cost spare bulb. And at about 5 apiece, those TL-3 bulbs cost at least $10 less than the G&P high-pressure 9V.

If the Z-3 has a place, it's as a platform for building a 3x17500, 227-lumen 12V miniturbo flashlight for about $150 (with AW protected cells). But such a light deserves a better tailcap than the Z-3's twistie. Surefire P-series tailcaps should fit, but at that point, I suggest you go straight to the Digilight T12 with optional 12V extender head. Add a $17 Surefire A14 half-cell extender and 3 $10 protected 17500 cells (plus charger), and you're good to go. That'll give you, not one, but two 227-lumen glass-lens heads.


----------



## innerlight (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: New miniturbo thrower: LEDWave Z-3 Targeter*

Very informative
Thanks Paul


----------



## Dukester (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: New miniturbo thrower: LEDWave Z-3 Targeter*

ditto...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: New miniturbo thrower: LEDWave Z-3 Targeter*

I neglected to mention that, according to the instructions, the Z-3 uses "the most advanced electroplate reflector." It truly provides an outstanding beam.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: New miniturbo thrower: LEDWave Z-3 Targeter*

Paul, like you said, I too realize that this light has some serious competitors.

I would take a SL TL3 over it anyday. And from what I understand G&P's are made in Asia, where as SL is made in America(there was no mention of where the light is made, and when that happens, we know what it means). The cost of Asian light makers to make this light is next to nothing, yet they are selling for nearly the price of a TL3 makes you wonder just how much money they just made off you.

Don't forget that this light is not much cheaper than a SF 9P, which is the standard by which all others are judged with its true tactical tail and pyrex lens with American build quality. 
Nick


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: New miniturbo thrower: LEDWave Z-3 Targeter*

I've just tested the LEDWave with G&P's 12V 220-lumen lamp assembly. I tested it with four 123A cells, using a Surefire A19 adapter; and tried (unsuccessfully) to test it with three protected AW 17500 cells, using a Surfire A14 adapter.

This composite figure shows the Z49 tail-equipped LEDWave with no extenders (_left_), with the A19 extender (_center_), and with the A14 extender (_right_).

I compared the Z-3 12V miniturbo against a Wolf Eyes 9MX with RICO Alpha 9 lamp assembly (250 lumens), and against a Streamlight TL-3.

I also compared the Z-3 12V fitted with a Sufefire Z44 tactical head. This composite figure shows the Z49 tail +Z44 head-equipped LEDWave with no extenders (left), with the A19 extender (center), and with the A14 extender (right).

Finally, I tested the Z-3 with a Surefire P91 lamp (200 lumens) and Z44 head.

*Note:* The Z-3 turbohead comes with a replaceable plastic lens. Results may change in the turbohead's favor if the lens is replaced with a glass lens from a 43 to 44.5mm camera lens filter.

*Throw Results:

*In throw, without regard to beam width, I rank the seven configurations as follows; differences between adjacent-ranked lights were not significant:
TL-3
Z-3 with 12V G&P lamp and 43mm miniturbohead
Z-3 with stock 9V lamp and 43mm miniturbohead
Wolf Eyes 9MX with RICO Alpha 9 lamp
Z-3 with 12V G&P lamp and Z44 tactical head
Z-3 with 9V G&P lamp and Z44 tactical head
Z-3 with Surefire P91 and Z44 tactical head
*Beam Width Results:
*
In beam width, without regard to throw, I rank the seven configurations as follows; differences between adjacent-ranked lights were not significant:
Z-3 with Surefire P91 and Z44 tactical head
Wolf Eyes 9MX with RICO Alpha 9 lamp
Tie: Z-3 with 12V G&P lamp and Z44 tactical head; Z-3 with 9V G&P lamp and Z44 tactical head
Tie: Z-3 with 12V G&P lamp and 43mm miniturbohead; Z-3 with stock 9V lamp and 43mm miniturbohead
TL-3
*Total Output Results:
*
Total output ranks, based on my subjective perceptions:
tie: Wolf Eyes 9MX with RICO Alpha 9 lamp; Z-3 with 12V G&P lamp and 43mm miniturbohead
Z-3 with 12V G&P lamp and Z44 tactical head
Z-3 with 9V G&P lamp and 43mm miniturbo head
Z-3 with Surefire P91 and Z44 tactical head
tie: Z-3 with 9V G&P lamp and Z44 tactical head; TL-3
*Comments on the lamps/heads:
*
*Wolf Eyes + Alpha 9 lamp:* It would be painful to have to choose only one light among the seven. If pressed, I would choose the Wolf Eyes with the 250-lumen Alpha 9 lamp. I was impressed by its overall output, superb heat management, short length (for its output), and modest overall cost (given its built-in clickie). The main drawback is the weight. A better host would be the new Wolf Eyes 9D/9DX, which weighs in at more than 3 ounces lighter and can also accept a standard-size head and standard-size lamps. However, I don't know whether the 9D would remain as cool as its heavier sibling.

The Alpha 9 struck a nice balance between flood and throw that was equalled only by the G&P lights with the Z44 tactical head. In the end, the Wolf Eyes/Alpha 9 won out because of it provided the greatest output and best heat management of the three.

At the risk of invalidating its rankings, I must state that just before conducting these tests, I covered the Wolf Eyes's glass lens with Fellowes WriteRight Micro-Thin Screen Protector film to even out the beam. However, the beam was so even to begin with, I honestly could not see a difference.

However, I don't know how long the lamp is expected to last. Today I saw a listing for the Alpha 9 tactical light that said that the lamp is designed to be run for 6 minutes continuously. I ran it for an hour without trouble, but that 6-minute rating could be telling us that the lamp is significantly overdriven. More likely, the 6-minute limit is imposed by the use of a 3mm-thick Lexan lens in the Alpha 9 tactical light.

*Surefire P91: * The modest showing of this lamp surprised me--so much so that after running my test I measured the 123A cells to make sure they were fresh. They were. The P91 was the top dog in its day, but it appears to have been overtaken by G&P's newest 9V and 12V offerings, which bracket the P91 in total output while offering three times the battery life and a more customary balance between flood and throw. With the P91 drawing 2 amps, the Z-3 heated up much faster than it did with the G&Ps. 

The P91's most appealing feature is the evenness and sheer breadth of its beam, rivaling the stock Wolf Eyes / Pila beam in width with a creamy evenness matched only by the TL-3.

*G&P 12V lamp:* After reading Innerlight's review of this lamp, I had high hopes for this lamp, and it delivered. The improvement in brightness over its 9V sibling could be seen, using either the tactical or the mininturbo head. Given the stellar performance of the 250-lumen Alpha 9 as a semiflood, the 12V G&P lamp is best matched, I think, by the turbohead. The stochastic reflector in that head is remarkably effective at collimating light and deserves the brightest lamp that will fit.

The 12V lamp's one disappointment was that it couldn't be lit by three AW protected 17500 cells. I suspect that Wolf Eyes 150S cells would succeed. I have two such cells on order, and might order a third to confirm my hunch. But truth be told, I'm not sure that it's worth the cost (3 $18 cells) and the body length. The runners-up were close enough in performance, cheaper to assemble, shorter (substantially so, in the case of the TL-3), and able to run on two cells.

*G&P 9V lamp:* Though rated by LEDWave as 120 lumens, I'm going out on a limb here and assuming that it's actually the G&P 175-lumen high-pressure lamp. At this point I must confess that I now possess three G&P 9V lamps--a G&P, a Digilight, and an LEDWave--together with three G&P-made tactical reflectors and two miniturbo reflectors. As a result, I may have confused one with the other as I swapped lamps between tactical and miniturbo reflectors. Suffice it to say that, regardless of the head in which it served, the G&P 9V delivered a beam that was satisfyingly bright, white, and free of artifacts. Though no match for the P91 in total output, it outthrew it by a large margin, even when fitted in the tactical (narrower) reflector. And with three times the P91's efficiency, the G&P 9V high-pressure lamp relegates the P91 and its 20-minute battery life to novelty status.

I would say that this light deserves the Surefire Z44 tactical head. Why? Because placed in the miniturbo head, it's outclassed by the TL-3 and outgunned by the Surefire 12V lamp. However, the TL-3 can't be fitted with a clickie and can't be extended to use 17670 cells. The 12V, meanwhile, can't fit in a pocket unless you use throwaway 123A cells (or unprotected RCR123A cells).

*TL-3:* No wonder this light remains a CPF favorite. It's throw-per-size ratio must be seen to be believed. Its circular white beam is perfection itself. And its $50 to $60 price--ready to roll with the proper head, body, and lamp--almost takes the "guilt"out of guity pleasure. The only reason it's not a contender for my pocket is that its narrow beam makes it too specialized for my taste.


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: New miniturbo thrower: LEDWave Z-3 Targeter*

Paul,

Great post. Thanks for the tests and comparisons. 

You're making it hard to resist a TL-3, especially since I have use for a thrower that concentrates its punch in a narrow beam.

Andrew


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 27, 2005)

For size reference, here's a photo of five miniturbos together. Top to bottom:

*LEDWave Z-3 Xenon Targeter* (120 lumens; 175? see review above), 43mm head 
*Microfire M3/M3R* (120 lumens + 10 lumens LED; not yet tested), 43mm head 
*Wolf Eyes 9M/9MX** Cobra* (130 lumens stock, 250 lumens with RICO Alpha 9 lamp assembly), 45mm head 
*Streamlight TL-3* (175 lumens), 41mm head 
*Wolf Eyes 6M/6MX Explorer* (80 lumens (a 2x123A light, not included in this review), 42mm head 
 The same five lights, front view.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 19, 2005)

I received my Wolf Eyes 150B (Pila 150S) cells today, fully charged. My meter measured 4.7V, 4.7V, and 4.4V, but the cells had been in transit for more than a week, so what the hell--it was now or never. I slipped the cells into my 4.5-cell, 12V 220-lumen high-pressure-xenon light, pressed the switch, and...it worked! No hot flash! 

The G&P body--actually an LEDWave Z-3 + Surefire A14--became uncomfortably warm but not too hot to hold. 

The cells quit after about 29 minutes.

This is what I've been hoping for: 12V, 200+ lumens, flip-up diffuser, on Pila power.

More run time would be nice. I don't know how Ultrafire and Digilight can claim that this lamp provides 80 minutes of light, even with 123A cells. 

Hmmmm... should I buy a second A14 to run a 6x123 body on my three 168B cells?


----------

